# 8 Immortals Chinese table



## dzj (16 May 2021)

Anyone ever made something like this?
Quite clever how the joinery all fits together nicely.


----------



## Droogs (16 May 2021)

You might want to load this on your phone


----------



## dzj (16 May 2021)

Interesting app. Makes Western joinery look a bit parochial.
Would they use glue on such a table?


----------



## Droogs (16 May 2021)

no glue usually


----------

